# LPR. DPR. fight Night



## diman (Jul 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;eYSUx1o3hUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSUx1o3hUQ[/video]


----------



## diman (Jul 14, 2014)

war closer
[video=youtube;fTHZHXTkFnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTHZHXTkFnA[/video]


----------

